# too little, too late



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε στον εντοπισμό της προέλευσης αυτής της φράσης; Το πλησιέστερο που έχω φτάσει είναι αυτό:

*What does too little, too late mean?*
Inadequate as a remedy and not in time to be effective, as in _The effort to divert the stream into a corn field was too little too late—the houses were already flooded._ This term originated in the military, where it was applied to reinforcements that were insufficient and arrived too late to be of help. [First half of 1900s]​ (από εδώ)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Σου έχω καλή πηγή. _Safire's Political Dictionary_ (σελ. 746):

*too little and too late* A criticism of inadequacy of resources interminably delayed.

“Too Late” was the caption of a famous 1885 _Punch_ cartoon showing the belatedly dispatched relief column reaching Khartoum two days after the death of General “Chinese” Gordon at the hands of the African Mahdi.

The addition of “too little” to the words made a phrase both balanced and pointed. Professor Allan Nevins of Columbia was an early user in an article titled “Germany Disturbs the Peace” in the May 1935 _Current History_: “The former allies have blundered in the past by offering Germany too little, and offering even that too late, until finally Nazi Germany has become a menace to all mankind.”

The phrase was sharpened and popularized by David Lloyd George, who had served as Great Britain’s Prime Minister during World War I. On the day after the fall of Finland—March 13, 1940—the seventy-seven-year-old statesman told the House of Commons: “It is the old trouble—too late. Too late with Czechoslovakia, too late with Poland, certainly too late with Finland. It is always too late, or too little, or both.”

Throughout the early part of World War II, the phrase was used to deride Allied defeats and lack of preparation. Toward the end of the war, “enough and on time” was used to explain the reason for Allied successes. After the war, the phrase was used by an “out” party to attack policy on the grounds of inadequacy, which is a political attack permitting little counterattack. John F. Kennedy, campaigning in 1960, called an Eisenhower embargo on shipments to Cuba “too little and too late,” suggesting that the U.S. also “attempt to strengthen the non-Batista democratic anti-Castro forces in exile...” In his memoirs of the Kennedy Administration, Ted Sorensen used the phrase in its current generic sense: “Kennedy’s error in 1960 on the ‘missile gap’ had been the result of the public’s being informed too little and too late—even after the facts were certain—about a danger which he had in good faith overstated.”

The danger of delayed decision was expressed in different words by Defense Secretary Charles E. Wilson early in the Eisenhower Administration. “I have so many people in my department,” he said sadly, “who keep putting off decisions until the only thing left to do is the wrong thing.”

New York State Comptroller Arthur Levitt said in 1967 regarding a $2.5 billion transportation bond issue: “Too much, too soon” (the title of a 1957 autobiography by Diana Barrymore).

In 2007, as the rest of the world clucked sympathetically and dithered, President Bush announced sanctions on Sudan for continuing what he had earlier described as its genocide; the AP reported “advocacy groups and lawmakers wished the president had been harsher and wondered whether it was a case of too little, too late for Darfur. The violence has killed 200,000 people and forced 2.5 million more from their homes since it began in February 2003.”

The possibilities of this phrase, so much a part of our political language, are not yet exhausted. A use may even be found for “too little, too soon.”​


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 8, 2011)

Και η μετάφρασή της; Μάταιος κόπος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Στο μεταξύ, η πιο παλιά χρήση της ενιαίας φράσης που βρήκα στα γκουγκλοβιβλία είναι στο _Thoughts upon government_ του Sir Arthur Helps, οπότε είναι πιθανό να ήταν ήδη διαδεδομένος πολιτικός όρος την εποχή του σκίτσου στο Punch.

Για τη μετάφραση, δεν νομίζω να έχουμε κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. _Και λίγο και με καθυστέρηση_, ίσως;


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Και η μετάφρασή της; Μάταιος κόπος;


 
Όχι, μνημόνιο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

*Πολύ λίγο, πολύ αργά.* Τι άλλο;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 8, 2011)

Αυτό είναι κυριολεκτική μετάφραση, νίκελ και μου μυρίζει αγγλισμός αν το δω γραμμένο σε κάποιο κείμενο. Έλεγα μήπως υπήρχε ή φτιάχναμε εμείς μια ωραία μετάφραση. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Αν δεν σας αρέσει το _Και λίγο, και με καθυστέρηση_, θα προτείνω την παραλλαγή: _Και όχι αρκετά, και όχι έγκαιρα_. (Έχω ανάλογο πρόβλημα με τον Αζιμούθιο.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Μα από πού ως πού είναι αγγλισμός; Είναι αγγλισμός το «Πολύ αργά για δάκρυα, Στέλλα»; Το «πολύ κακό για το τίποτα»; Να φτιάξουμε δικό μας για κάτι που δίνει 58.000 —δηλ. 143— γκουγκλιές; Αγγλισμός είναι κάτι όταν ξενίζει κάποιον που _δεν_ ξέρει αγγλικά. Όχι όταν σε κάποιον που ξέρει αγγλικά θυμίζει κάτι που ήδη έχει ακούσει στα αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Σε τίτλο (για να μη λέτε ότι τα στύλωσα): *Λίγα και καθυστερημένα*.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 8, 2011)

Εντάξει, δεν θα τα χαλάσουμε τώρα για τα λίγα και τα αργοπορημένα :)


----------



## Themis (Oct 8, 2011)

Τσουρούκικο και καταϊδρωμένο. Αμ που 'ναι ανεπαρκές, αμ που το θέλαμε προχτές. Μια σταλιά κι ακόμα να 'ρθει. Καλά, αγνοήστε με.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Τσουρούκικο ή τσουρούτικο;


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2011)

Εγώ τσουρούτικο το ξέρω.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2011)

Moi aussi.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τσουρούκικο ή τσουρούτικο;


Η απάντηση εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2011)

Και μια άλλη διάσταση που σκέφτηκα διαβάζοντας αυτό:
Ο άνθρωπος εξομολογείται ότι το μεγάλο μέρος της περιουσίας του το έχει τοποθετήσει σε μετοχές της εταιρείας του, που εξαιτίας της κρίσης έχουν μηδενική αξία. Το συμπέρασμα του για την κυβέρνηση: «Πολύ αργά, πολύ δειλά, πολύ ερασιτεχνικά»
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=9299​
Το *αργά* δεν είναι μόνο *late*. Είναι και *slowly*. Και καμιά φορά δεν ξέρεις σε ποια από τις δύο σημασίες αντιστοιχεί.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2011)

Το _too_ κανονικά δεν αντιστοιχεί στο _υπερβολικά_ (και το _very_ στο _πολύ_); 
*«Υπερβολικά λίγο, υπερβολικά αργά για το Μποπάλ»*


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2011)

Κάτι υπονόησα πιο πάνω, με τη Στέλλα. Αν κοιτάξουμε το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ, θα έλεγε κανείς ότι το _πολύ_ δεν αντιστοιχεί στο _too_ ή ότι οι συντάκτες τους αγνοούν τον τρόπο απόδοσης της αγγλικής σύνταξης. Ωστόσο, κάθε «πολύ ... για» είναι απόδοση αυτής ακριβώς της σχετικής διατύπωσης. Αλλά ακόμα και χωρίς το σχετικοποιητικό _για_, μια διατύπωση τού είδους «πολύ αργά» στα σωστά συμφραζόμενα, με τον σωστό τόνο, πιο πιθανό είναι να σημαίνει _too late_ παρά _very late (but we'll make it all the same)_. Μήπως να ανοίξουμε όμως σχετικό νήμα;


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

Ένα σχετικό νήμα: Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει, tooλάχιστον για το πολλαπλό _του_ (too X to Υ).

I don't mess with that toot toot, it's too hot to handle too much, too little, too late.


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Μόνο που τελικά το νήμα «Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει» είναι περισσότερο για το _enough_ και το _αρκετά_.

Με την ευκαιρία: _Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die!_ Πολύ γέρος για να ροκάρω, πολύ νέος για να πεθάνω;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία: _Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die!_ Πολύ γέρος για να ροκάρω, πολύ νέος για να πεθάνω;


Ας μην ξεχνούμε και το _παραείμαι_, που δίνει την αίσθηση του _(υπερβολικά) πολύ_: Παραείμαι γέρος για να ροκάρω, παραείμαι νέος για να πεθάνω.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μόνο που τελικά το νήμα «Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει» είναι περισσότερο για το _enough_ και το _αρκετά_.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία: _Too Old to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die!_ Πολύ γέρος για να ροκάρω, πολύ νέος για να πεθάνω;


 





Στην τελευταία στροφή, λέει: No, you're never too old to rock 'n' roll, if you're too young to die

ποτέ του δεν κακογερνά και να ροκάρει θέλει,
οπού 'ναι τόσο ζωντανός σαν το μικρό κοπέλι


----------

